# Mobil 1 Ow-30



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Mobil 1 0w-30*

Anyone using Mobil 1 0w-30 in their car? I have a 2.0 FSI and I've been using 0w-40 and burning quite a lot. Someone suggested switching to Mobil 1 5w-30 but I'm not too keen on the idea?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

dubvB6 said:


> Anyone using Mobil 1 0w-30 in their car? I have a 2.0 FSI and I've been using 0w-40 and burning quite a lot. Someone suggested switching to Mobil 1 5w-30 but I'm not too keen on the idea?


5w-30 is thinner... it will burn faster...

how often are you changing your oil? past 3k miles or so, I used to burn a TON of oil when I ran Mobil 1 5-40.

Try some other oils like Pentosin, Shell Rotella T6, etc.


----------



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been changing my oil about every 4k miles.... I guess I should really go to 3.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

just a heads up, VW says that our 2.0T FSI can burn half a quart every 500 miles... and thats normal.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Turbo engines in general tend to consume more oil than non-forced induction engines. That being said, I would stick with a VW approved oil of a 0W-40 or 5W-40 viscosity as these oils have actually been tested and confirmed to provide the proper lubrication required of your engine.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

M1 0w-30 is too thin. Try the M1 Hi-Miles oils. Just pick the thickest one that works in your climate. If you want to stick w/a 5w-40 just use Shell Rotella T synth.

Try some 2-cycle oil in the gas at 500:1.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

AudiSportA4 said:


> M1 0w-30 is too thin. Try the M1 Hi-Miles oils. Just pick the thickest one that works in your climate. If you want to stick w/a 5w-40 just use Shell Rotella T synth.
> 
> Try some 2-cycle oil in the gas at 500:1.


AudiSportA4-

I hope you fully understand that the mis-information that you espouse and disseminate as fact -- can be very dangerous to VW owners?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think so. 

I've been doing this for a while and draw upon a technical database that you have no experience with. If you want to contest anything I stated, you'll have to be more specific. It's some pretty strait-forward info I posted.

Usually, if someone has a question about something I posted, they would state it as such. You just made a blanket contradiction.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

AudiSportA4 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I've been doing this for a while and draw upon a technical database that you have no experience with. If you want to contest anything I stated, you'll have to be more specific. It's some pretty strait-forward info I posted.
> 
> Usually, if someone has a question about something I posted, they would state it as such. You just made a blanket contradiction.


Maybe I missed it in another thread, as the two of you seem to be bickering non-stop in this forum, but if you're going to tout a "technical database" from which you draw your recommendations and expertise, perhaps you ought to cite your sources. Further, perhaps you ought to explain random recommendations, like trying 2 cycle oil in the fuel tank of a 4 cycle engine. What long term tests have you done, or can you cite regarding such recommendations.

Don't get mad, just cite your sources and provide reasoning, otherwise it's BS. For as we all know, acetone in your gas tank nets you a 25% increase in mpg.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't think Mobil 1 comes in a 0W30 :sly:.......it comes in 0W40 because that's what I use but not seeing a 0W30!?!?!?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

its generally a good idea to take an evidence based approach to your arguments... it provides a foundation for building a case for your recommendation.

if you are burning oil, which is a common issue on the FSI due to its propensity for poor seating rings and fuel dilution, then switching to a lower viscosity oil will most likely accentuate the problem.

taken from mobil 1 spec sheets:

0w30 - cst @ 100C = 11.0
0w40 - cst @ 100C = 14.0

If you are looking for an oil that will potentially slow down your consumption, you best bet would be to try something a little bit thicker. For vw502 approved oils, i have had good luck with motul xcess 5w40. I'm currently running a mix of Red Line 5w40 and w50 race oil in my FSI, and I burn 1/4 qt every 5k miles. But I also spent considerable effort to break my motor in thoroughly when new so I would properly seat the rings, so don't expect a switch in oil selection to remedy your issue entirely...

Search my user name, and you will find a bunch of UOA's testing multiple oils in my motor if you want some more hard evidence...


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

If you want to try a 0w-30, German Castrol is thicker then the syntec 5w-40 IIRC


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

You know what? I just typed a long explanation of what 2-cycle is and what it does as a top oil, but I deleted it. I also got into the fact it's ashless and contains a lot of common gasoline additives for what the price of it is. 

Bottom line is that I don't think the membership here necessarily has the capacity to discuss much more than to post competing lists of VW 502 oils. Either you know what top oil is and what 2-cycle does, or you don't and can go research it and test it, all on your own. I don't necessarily have the time and patience to do much more than throw out some info and let it fall to the wind. It takes some time for the board members to learn which posters have merit. It's not something I feel like rushing along by typing long post after post about all the tribology technicals I've picked up over the decades. 

If someone is burning oil, it 2C in the gas will work...for obvious reasons. Also, it's better to burn an ashless light oil which is made for combustion inside an engine, verses burning a heavy lubricating oil with additives that can poison a cat and leave organo-metallic deposits. 

Got a oil burning engine? Try it and get back, it's that simple. 


btw- I use it in new engines too, lol. It does in fact protect the fuel system components from the corrosive alcohol in new fuels, but we all knew that.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

cryption said:


> If you want to try a 0w-30, German Castrol is thicker then the syntec 5w-40 IIRC


 You have it backwards. German Syntec is in fact thick, for a 0w-30. 5w-40 is thicker at any and all temps. 

http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html


----------

